# [X] libpng12 no abre los objetos (abierto)

## carlos plaza

Hola a toda esta gran familia Gentoo

Bueno el caso es que no puedo abrir X después que pare una actualización.

```
/usr/bin/gdm: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 
```

E probado con revdep-rebuild con lafilefixer --justfixit según leí en otro post y nada  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

De antemano gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

probaste ejecutando como root libpng-1.4.x-update.sh?

a mi me lo soluciono un revdep-rebuild al tema... pero ese update causo problemas nomas

----------

